# 6500 C3CT Blue Yonder arrives.....



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

My B.Y. showed up today from Hatteras Outfitters, and folks, let me tell you that it is an impressive piece of work.

Much nicer inside and out than the other Abu's I own. It is very obvious that the "international" Abu's are a different breed of reel. From the better quality internals, right down to the nicer fit and finish, this is a serious reel, guys.

Added a drop or two of oil to the bearings, centered the spool, adjusted for a smidge of "slop" and strung it up with some 12# Trilene BG... I put it on my trusty Ugly stick and took two easy tosses with a two ounce. Wow.....this thing throws my normal distance with about half the effort. 

Can't wait for the Tica to arrive, my cold to go away, and the weather to clear up so I can REALLY try it out!

I'm a happy camper


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

glad to hear you like the performance. what size rod are you going to use ?
mine is on order- you've stirred up my "wants" appetite!


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Absolutely one of the sweetest reels out there.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

darrel said:


> what size rod are you going to use ?


9' Tica....2-6 oz.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

I just recieved one also,did you install both brakes and what type of oil do you use?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

seajay said:


> I just recieved one also,did you install both brakes and what type of oil do you use?


For now, NO brakes and a couple of drops of the oil that came in the box....a drop in each bearing, and a drop wiped onto the axle.

I'll know more about how I'll set it up when the Tica gets here.....It'll either be red rocket fuel, or singer sewing machine oil.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Does not the reel come pre lubed?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm sure that it did have some lube in it from the factory...But it only takes a few minutes to look for yourself, and ensure that it's done properly.

If the bearings get an extra drop of oil, no harm done. This way I KNOW they are lubed proberly, with no guesswork.

I do it to every new reel I get.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Be careful, that puppy is gonna be FAST without the brake blocks... 

Tommy


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

How do you feel about taking the brakes out of the 7500 BG CT? the black one...


----------



## masamune (Nov 2, 2005)

may i know whats stamped on the sides of your BY? Also the reel seat number?

thanks


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

RR,

Enjoy that reel and I am sure one day you will spool it casting.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

masamune said:


> may i know whats stamped on the sides of your BY? Also the reel seat number?
> 
> thanks


Sorry this took so long.....

But here it is.

Left side is stamped with the ABU logo at the top...Under the adjuster at the bottom reads "Ambassadeur 6500C3 CT Blue Yonder" 

Right side is stamped "Made In Sweden" on the lower left. 

Foot is stamped "090114 36"

There ya go...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

StormCaster said:


> RR,
> 
> Enjoy that reel and I am sure one day you will spool it casting.


That'll be the day.... 

Maybe if I filled it with 40# mono........


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*ABU question*

So they are all not made in Sweden???


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Not anymore....Unfortunately, you will find the words "assembled in Sweden" on new 7000's and a little sticker on the foot that says the parts are made in Taiwan to Abu's specs...

I _THINK_ the International reels are still Swedish made, but I dont know about the new Record series, or the new C-3's and C-4's with the fancy dancy brakes....


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

I got the new C3 and it is made in Sweden. I think that Record is also made in Sweden.


----------

